# NEED rental ASAP - Kissimmee, Fl



## Daddyof6 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello, 

Looking for 11/14-11/21. looking for 2bedroom or greater.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 13, 2015)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1822289#post1822289

FYI in case anyone is interested in what OP posted last week.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 13, 2015)

Must be a broker.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=8254099


----------



## Lucy744 (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a 2 bed apartment in Kissimmee available Nov 21-28 if you can change your dates?!


----------



## ronparise (Nov 14, 2015)

I wonder if he got what he was looking for...should be checking in tonight if he did


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 14, 2015)

He's been doing this for a long time, 

I had suggested before that at $149/week rental, Platinum Interchange has weeks available, and he could get 2 1 BD's for $300...seems to me if he was serious, he would grab some of those 2 BD weeks there for $149 each/week so it wouldn;t always be ASAP


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 14, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> He's been doing this for a long time,
> 
> I had suggested before that at $149/week rental, Platinum Interchange has weeks available, and he could get 2 1 BD's for $300...seems to me if he was serious, he would grab some of those 2 BD weeks there for $149 each/week so it wouldn;t always be ASAP



Why wouldn't someone just rent a house or apartment in Orlando? I would think it is cheaper than renting a week every week, not to mention the hassle of moving every week.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 14, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Why wouldn't someone just rent a house or apartment in Orlando? I would think it is cheaper than renting a week every week, not to mention the hassle of moving every week.




He found a place for this week.  His username, Dad of 6, explains a lot.  Fallen on hard times between homes makes it difficult to come up with first, last, and security deposit for a big enough house to rent.  Maybe I'm naive, but I dont think he's trying to scam anyone here.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 14, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> He found a place for this week.  His username, Dad of 6, explains a lot.  Fallen on hard times between homes makes it difficult to come up with first, last, and security deposit for a big enough house to rent.  Maybe I'm naive, but I dont think he's trying to scam anyone here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



I didn't think or was trying to insinuate that he was trying to scam, I just don't get the logic in going this route because even at 450 a week, that is $1,800 a month on average. Orlando permanent housing is cheap, probably 1000 for a 2BR and that's for a decent 2BR.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 14, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> I didn't think or was trying to insinuate that he was trying to scam, I just don't get the logic in going this route because even at 450 a week, that is $1,800 a month on average. Orlando permanent housing is cheap, probably 1000 for a 2BR and that's for a decent 2BR.




Sorry, I wasn't referring to you, someone above made a comment that he must be a broker, as if he's reselling the weeks.  He's trying to keep his cost around $300 a week.  I suspect he stays with friends or family when he can't secure a week.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> I didn't think or was trying to insinuate that he was trying to scam, I just don't get the logic in going this route because even at 450 a week, that is $1,800 a month on average. Orlando permanent housing is cheap, probably 1000 for a 2BR and that's for a decent 2BR.



Does not include a lot.  A nice resort is much nicer and may come out cheaper.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 14, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Sorry, I wasn't referring to you, someone above made a comment that he must be a broker, as if he's reselling the weeks.  He's trying to keep his cost around $300 a week.  I suspect he stays with friends or family when he can't secure a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Thanks no offense taken. Just wanted to clarify my thoughts. Wow, $300 a week is really low. Even if someone if an AC was given away,  cost for a II AC's in Orlando for a 2BR is $360.


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: Between Homes Rented my Bon Crk*

I recd text Re: my last minit rental @Bonnet Crk for Nov 14. Said he was between homes & sounded very sincere.. offered $350.. ended up paying $450 which is great deal for BC..  I believe he is legit..   At least these type rentals incl Electric, Water, cleaning, furn., W/D, amenities for the kids.. May have credit issues & cant rent.


----------

